
This Is How to Kill Bad Habits with Mindfulness - DiabloD3
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/2017/05/bad-habits-mindfulness/
======
mbonzo
One thing that should’ve been mentioned is the power of meditation when it
comes to striving towards a more mindful lifestyle. From my personal
experience, meditating has helped me control my mind. It allows me to pay
closer attention to virtually everything that I do or say. I believe that
meditation can greatly help someone become more mindful.

